# >>>WHAT IS THE SCARIEST BOOK YOU'VE READ?<<<



## Loopy-Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

*WHAT IS THE SCARIEST BOOK YOU'VE READ?*

I've read a few horror books recently and although a few sections made me a little more nervous to turn out the lights, I would say that less than 25% of the book was scary! 

Now my question is...*AT IS THE SCARIEST BOOK YOU'VE READ?* and *what makes a Horror Book just that for you? What does it need to have in it to scare the pants off you* 

*Extra question*...*WHAT HORROR BOOK WOULD YOU LOVE TO BE TURNED INTO A FILM AND WHY* 

*PLEASE DO NOT ADVERTISE YOUR BOOKS HERE! GO TO THE BOOK BAZAAR TO ADVERTISE PLEASE*


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

I think it depends on where you are in your life.  Different things are scary at different points.  The scariest book I ever read was The Last Gasp by Trevor Hoyle (not on kindle yet) but that's because I was 10 when I read it and the book itself wasn't that scary.  What was scary was when I asked my dad, could this really happen?  and fully expected him to say, "no, of course not" but instead he said that yes, parts of it could and were happening (it's an eco-horror book).  That's what scared me.  If I read it now, it would probably be very tame.  But if I read a book about a child being kidnapped or in danger now, that would probably give me nightmares for weeks, where it wouldn't have bothered me that much just 7 years ago.  Because now I'm a parent and I get how really scary that is.  In fact, despite loving horror I naturally steer clear of books that have children in danger now.  It's too upsetting because it's too close.  But I read IT a decade ago without blinking.  How you self-identify makes how you interact with the world (books included) very different at different times in your life.  In general, the more you care about the characters in the book, the more empathy that is evoked, the scarier (funnier, lovelier, happier, sadder etc) the story is going to be.  It's not about the "monster" at all.  That might be why you pick it up in the first place, but once you are in the story it's not going to matter if it's a vampire/zombie/car crash/dastardly villain/cthulu that's after your main characters.  They could be swapped out with very little difference.  What matters (or doesn't matter if it is poorly written) is that your characters (friends) are in danger of some sort, and that's scary.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I find 50 Shades of Gray scary. I admit I haven't read it, but the fact that something widely regarded as poorly written fanfic can become a breakout bestseller frightens me more than ghosts or zombies. 

More on topic, most horror novels don't frighten me. Its hard to get the jump out at you shock from novels like you do in movies, which is really more surprise and reflex anyway. Most horror I see is just graphic violence and torture, which may be nauseating, but not frightening. 

In written word, the nonfiction is the scariest to me, the fact that there really are evil people out there who do unspeakable things to people....


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Not exactly scared, but the following books did shiver something inside of me:

Maps of Hell 
Lord Loss

Can't think of anymore at the moment.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

There are 2 that stand out for me.

The Amityville Horror about a haunted house, which was supposed to be true. (Although there has been some doubt cast on the family's story since the book was released in the 70s.)

Helter Skelter about the Manson Murders, because it WAS true!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

By far the scariest book I've read is...



After reading this book it reinforced my fear of hanging my feet off the edge of bed for fear of someone or someTHING grabbing me!!! It really sets the stage for fright!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> There are 2 that stand out for me.
> 
> The Amityville Horror about a haunted house, which was supposed to be true. (Although there has been some doubt cast on the family's story since the book was released in the 70s.)
> 
> Helter Skelter about the Manson Murders, because it WAS true!


The Snopes article was interesting. I didn't realize that they had admitted it was a hoax.
http://www.snopes.com/horrors/ghosts/amityville.asp


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.

. . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.
> 
> . . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I LOL'd


----------



## Emily Hill (Aug 28, 2013)

'CREEP' by William Cook - I grabbed it for free and was almost SORRY i was so freaked out!  It's not ParaHorror -- but human horror! Taxi driver picks up a fare - chick going to the airport, it's night ... she trusts him ... when she SHOULDN'T.  Silence of the Lambs calibre.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Old novel I read at the beach called The Haunting. Could not sleep


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> The Snopes article was interesting. I didn't realize that they had admitted it was a hoax.
> http://www.snopes.com/horrors/ghosts/amityville.asp


Whew! Thanks for letting me know. Now I can sleep with the light turned off!


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

NogDog said:


> I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.
> 
> . . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Okay...I write my topics in all caps sometimes. Other than that am I (gulp!) safe?!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

The BAD PLACE by Dean Koontz! I don't think I slept or 3 days after reading that book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lmroth12 said:


> Okay...I write my topics in all caps sometimes. Other than that am I (gulp!) safe?!


Only while there are more obvious targets out there attracting his or her attention.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Intensity by Dean Koontz was aptly named - it had me more than a little freaked out!


----------



## Loopy-Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> I find 50 Shades of Gray scary. I admit I haven't read it, but the fact that something widely regarded as poorly written fanfic can become a breakout bestseller frightens me more than ghosts or zombies.
> 
> More on topic, most horror novels don't frighten me. Its hard to get the jump out at you shock from novels like you do in movies, which is really more surprise and reflex anyway. Most horror I see is just graphic violence and torture, which may be nauseating, but not frightening.
> 
> In written word, the nonfiction is the scariest to me, the fact that there really are evil people out there who do unspeakable things to people....


I luv the fear of Fifty Shades comment! Lol 

And I got through chapter one and couldnt assault my eyes or imagination to more!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Shining...scared the bejesus out of me....

Betsy


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of Tom Tryon's books back in the 70's scared the crap out of me. In one two young twins were running around everywhere, playing, then there's a revelation about one of the twins. Maybe titled The Other. He built slowly to some weird, creepy reveals.

Bill


----------



## Loopy-Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Shining...scared the bejesus out of me....
> 
> Betsy


I completely agree with you about *The Shining*, along with *It*!

Have you read *Others and Nobody True by James Herbert*? They are quite chilling and highly recommended.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

The Shining IS freaky ... because it's based on a true story.

I happen to catch an episode of "Ghost hunters" and they were at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, CO. The stuff they caught on camera was pretty scary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've stayed at the Stanley....


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

bjscript said:


> Some of Tom Tryon's books back in the 70's scared the crap out of me. In one two young twins were running around everywhere, playing, then there's a revelation about one of the twins. Maybe titled The Other. He built slowly to some weird, creepy reveals.
> 
> Bill


I agree that Tryon could pull out scary surprises. That book _was_ titled *The Other*, and there was another one called *Harvest Home * that was just as frightening. I think that one actually scared me more because the victim was telling the story and I felt like the story was happening to me!


----------



## MacTonight (Aug 29, 2013)

The Shining. Hands down!


----------



## darkscrybe (Jul 18, 2011)

Loopy-Lou said:


> *WHAT IS THE SCARIEST BOOK YOU'VE READ?*
> 
> I've read a few horror books recently and although a few sections made me a little more nervous to turn out the lights, I would say that less than 25% of the book was scary!
> 
> ...


Salem's Lot by Stephen King has some awesome scenes - also The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty is much scarier than the film.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

House of Thunder by Dean Koontz. It's the only book that's ever given me nightmares. I can take gory horror any day, but it's the psychological horror that really gets to me.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.
> 
> . . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.
> 
> . . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


NogDog, don't tease...



Betsy


----------



## Loopy-Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

NogDog said:


> I think the scariest was the real-life memoir of the serial killer who stalked people who wrote forum post titles in all caps and *highlighted their text like this.* I think the scariest chapter was the one where he beheaded someone for using scrolling "marquee" text.
> 
> . . . . . . . Hey, . . . did you guys hear something? . . . . . . . . Is someone there? . . . . . . Aieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Thank you for your 'understated feedback' NogDog! Lol

I have taken your comments on board & now changed it in the hope it does not offend anyone else!

Although I'm sure we would all still be interested to know what is the scariest book you've read?


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Hands down, without question, the scariest book on the planet is, I'LL LOVE YOU FOREVER by Robert Munsch. Don't believe me? Think I'm joking? Here's a youtube link to the book: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z-oBkgJ4Ow it's only 6 minutes, but you can jump to the 4:00 mark and the creep fest will be well underway! Try to sleep tonight after watching that!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Loopy-Lou said:


> ...
> 
> Although I'm sure we would all still be interested to know what is the scariest book you've read?


I can't actually think of anything I've read that really, truly scared me. I've read things that have grossed me out, or disturbed me (along the lines of mankind's historic predilection for inhumanity against fellow humans), but _scared_ me?...Not really. Maybe I just compartmentalize what I'm reading from real life, or maybe I just don't read scary books? (I've never finished a Stephen King book, if that's any indicator -- he just doesn't float my boat -- and I don't pick books to read based on their "scare factor" -- not interested in the horror genre at all.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Stephen King's IT.

I happened to be reading the book at the time I went to the field while I was in the Army (in peacetime, back in the 80s when the book was fairly new). I and another soldier got lost at night driving around under blackout in a boggy area very similar to where a lot of the book took place. In addition to the setting, the brush was dragging against the vinyl cover of our jeep as we drove around at a walking pace, sounding like someone was trying to get in. I had a borrowed jeep and driver, and he didn't have a compass, so it is the only time in my life that I've literally navigated by the stars for any length of time.

Eventually we got out of the bog and got to the area of the camouflaged and blacked-out command post we were looking for. We nearly drove over a guard who stood up in the underbrush directly in our path, shined a light at us, and yelled "HALT!" I was so nervous and worked up that I screamed loudly and tried to shoot him. Fortunately, we didn't carry blanks in pistols, or I'd have been even more embarrassed....


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've stayed at the Stanley....


and?


----------



## kks3321 (Mar 11, 2013)

Anything by HP Lovecraft. His works are so bleak and without any shred of hope. To me, that's the scariest of all writing.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I would have to agree with The Shining, although one I have read lately that gave me the willies and I didn't see mentioned here yet is Seed by Ania Ahlborn.


----------



## J.T. Banks (Jun 26, 2009)

It might have more to do with the age I was when I read it, but THE WILD SEED by Octavia Butler was the scariest novel I ever read. Maybe one day I'll take the time to go back and reread it to see if it still terrifies me.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Scariest book?

It's a tie.

_The Haunting of Hill House_, by Shirley Jackson, specifically for one scene in which the lights were out.

and

_Ghosts_, by Ed McBain, which isn't even a horror novel, but a police procedural. What made this book, especially one particular scene, so frightening was that it was more _real _than most horror literature. This novel is one of a series of 50-plus novels, all police procedurals that take place in what is more or less or reality. But this one novel, it contains the only potential supernatural element in the entire series, and it works for that, it seems more scary because of that. It's the unknown, the _frightening _unknown, stepping into reality. If you're reading a horror novel, you know what you're going to get to some extent or other, but here, it's almost out of the blue (the title being the main giveaway, but even then you probably figure the "ghosts" can't be real ... or can they?).


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, hard to say. Children of the Corn freaked me out when I was a teenager - the atmosphere really got to me.

The only recent book that gave me the creeps I can't even remember the name of. I think it was a Dean Koontz title that took place in the Napa (or Sonoma) Valley, and involved a man in a hospital bed...and that's all I can remember about it. I was so disturbed by it, that I threw the book away - something I normally look at as being sacrilege.

But that's how badly it affected me, so that I can't even the title.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ty Johnston said:


> Scariest book?
> 
> It's a tie.
> 
> _The Haunting of Hill House_, by Shirley Jackson, specifically for one scene in which the lights were out.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

The Exorcist is probably the scariest book I've ever read. I read it when I was ten years old. To this day, whenever I hear 'scratching' noises that seem to come from the ceiling, I get a little weirded out inside. 

The Shining and It are two others. The Shining because it's just creepy and psychological, and again, I was ten or eleven when I read it. It, of course, because of the clowns. Because clowns REALLY disturb me. Especially the ones with sad facepaint. 

And for some reason, Queen of the Damned by Anne Rice. I have no idea why, but I couldn't finish this book for almost ten years, and when I went back to it, it still just made me uncomfortable. I don't believe it was 'scary' in any way. I don't understand why this book has made me feel this way. 

I still have Seed on my Kindle and will hopefully one day get to read it.


----------

